

The GNU project goes dark, too - jgw
http://www.gnu.org

======
jgw
Interesting choice of quote at the bottom of the page. I'm pretty sure it's a
reference to the Joy Division song, "Digital".

Never pictured rms as a Joy Divison fan :)

EDIT: It is a JD reference. The header spells DIGITAL in ASCII.

